# Small Entertainment Cabinet



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Still progressing*

Hi Guys;

I've been keeping crazy hours . but I have been working on the cabinet. I figured I would post it when I got done.

I did keep daily updates and progress photos on my website.

If your tired of waiting go here:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Building_a_Small_Entertainment_Center.html

I am not under any duress, and no one is forcing me to say that!LOL

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Lee, your are so far advanced from where I am that I am absolutley blown away!
I can see it as you do it but I just can't envision it like you craftsmen.

Good on you Buddy!

bob


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Lee,

All I can say is, you are a very gifted craftsman! Thanks for keeping us humble.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Lee, Looks like it might turn out to look a bit like a Ruhlmann. Very nice work. Please keep us updated as it progresses.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Several of us have decided we need to establish a web-cam digital conference session to be sure that you are being held under conditions compliant to the Geneva Convention and are free to communicate without duress.

Gonna be a bitchin' cabinet (like everything that has been Jesbergered), Lee.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


It's always an experience seeing the work of a skilled craftsman in progress. That will be a remarkable piece when you're done.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Bob, I have trouble believing that. Just from knowing you I have complete faith in you.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

My work in itself keeps me humble.

I feel like Homer Simpson in the shop!

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi John;

Thank you for the kind words. I think it has features from several periods.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Russel;

When you find one, let me know. I'd like to watch him / her myself.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


You do some excellent work Lee. Great website.


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Small? It's huge! It reminds me of the fine German craftsmanship I enjoyed while staying at Jumar's Castle near the Quad Cities. The entertainment center is absolutely breath-taking, Lee.

You also got me fired up about Websites again. I have to put something together for our Parkinson's support group, but I doubt it will be anywhere close to the professional look of your site.

You score 10s all the way across the board. Terrific job.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Sir Robert;

You are too kind, but I certainly appreciate it.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Still progressing*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hey Grumpy;

I thank you for the kind comments, on both the piece and the website.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Progress Update*

Hi Guys;

I posted this on page one, which I guess was a mistake. I'll update it here when I'm done.

Project update can be seen at:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Building_a_Small_Entertainment_Center.html

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Lee, the entertainment center is comming along great! It looks like a lot of work with all the curves and veneering. I'm definately going to keep my eye on this one. Nice work.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


You talk about me being good, when your the pro!!! Great work Lee. I really like your pro-tips page. We have something in common, my middle name is Lee. Looks like your having fun with all those curves. Keep us posted & thanks for sharing.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Great website Lee. I'd never been to it before, very professional and informational. I enjoyed it. Very nice job on the entertainment center. I liked how you made the round things.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


I've always had fun with curves!!! I guess they weren't wood though. I checked it out and spent a lot of time looking. That's a great tutorial on curved work. I tried to talk the lady into round columns on the bar I'm working on but she didn't want to spend the money. I think this a good project Alexandra has you on. I don't want you to get out of practice. Hang in there, Buddy.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


im not even qualified to comment on a peice that nice , but then i aint one to let that stop me !! lol
that thing is looking really sweet lee , as do all your work . your top of the line my friend . great looking peice so far . i also like your tip page great stuff


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Kolwdwrkr;

I admit, I'm having fun building it. I think the tough part is remembering to take pictures.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis;

Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad you checked out the website. Took me longer to build the site, than it did the woodworking projects in it!

You can't be all bad with a middle name like that. LOL

And I am having fun with it, although to me that means "tweaking it", which really means add a few details to make it more difficult. (if it aint impossible, why bother!) or something like that.

Thank you Dennis;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Mike;

I'm glad to be hear you made it to the site, and that you liked it. It's my hobby I guess, which is turning into a monster. But then, what else would I do at two in the morning?

Thanks Mike;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hey Thomas;

Now she's making noises about that dining room set I promised her. I came across some incredible Avidore crotch veneer a couple years ago, which I bough just for that. (I've been using it for clients but don't tell my wife).

I suppose I could consider doing it for her. Someday.

Looks like I'll be starting fifteen foot dining room table for a client first though. Lots of marquetry, carving, and gold leaf. That ought to keep me busy for a while.

Thanks, and say hi to Carleen,

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Progress Update*
> 
> Hi Guys;
> 
> ...


Hi Verne;

Good to hear from you.

Yeah, I'll bet you've already done a few of these!

Thank you for the very kind comments;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*

Hi Everyone;

I used to think I worked pretty quickly, but now I know better. I just can't seem to get any time in the shop lately. Seems that paperless paperwork and meetings is what I really do for a living.

Takes me half an hour just to remember where I left off.

Anyway, I posted some progress shots on my site.

And one day, I'll finish.(maybe)

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Building_a_Small_Entertainment_Center.html

Lee


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


All those curves would do my head in, you are indeed a brave and talented man to take on that one! I will enjoy seeing the end result, just take all the time you need.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


looks like your doin fine to me , must be about time to get a little "draw " on the job ! lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Kiwi;

Thank you. I'll REALLY enjoy seeing the end of this one also.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Verne;

That's what I was thinking, but noooo! LOL

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


that is one beautiful piece …. in theory … since it doesnt seem to end…. I might steal those curved doors idea someday, they give such a nice large opening to the interior.

I also think we need to discuss our definition of 'small'....


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Remarkable Lee.

Love the doors. I would have thought the open part at the top of the doors would straighten out some and not give you a nice fit without leaving some of the form at the top. Your insight and craftmanship is incredable to me. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Rusty


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi PurpLev;

Thank you. It has the potential, if I could only finish it!

Well small compared to the "norm", like the one in the first picture.

The curved doors idea isn't mine, so "steal" away!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Rusty;

Thank you for your comments.

The doors behave themselves.

This is the same technique we used in this other project, but much smaller:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1904

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1846

I'm looking forward to the finished product also.

Lee


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee I want to Thank you so much for posting this . This is question I've wanted to ask you for awhile now!

Great Job Thanks again


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, I join others in thanking you. The things you post are such an inspiration to me.
I think as woodworkers we all fear, yet are intrigued by building something with curves, maybe its a phase or a step in the woodworking journey. If it is, then I for one am glad to have Lee showing us the way.
My only regret is I wished I lived closer, where I could spend a couple of weeks in your shop.
BTW- have you ever thought about starting a school ???

Thanks for posting


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Lee:
I am following this project with eery installment. You do great designs and the execution is excellent.
I wish I was closer to you to come in and sweep floors at your shop! ;-)

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi RJ;

It's my pleasure for sure. Thank you for the nice comments.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dave;

Very kind of you to say. I would certainly welcome company, but then you would see all my screw ups.

Curves are just straight lines with a bend in them. It's making things square that scares me!

I've never thought about starting a school, but I have considered finishing school a couple times.

Thanks again;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

That would be great. It would give me the chance to pick your brains.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


You are nothing short of inspiring Lee. I am constantly impressed with the level of detail and craftsmanship in your work.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thank you Chardt;

That's very kind of you.

Lee


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Looks great Lee, looking forward to the completion


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Mike;

Me too my friend, me too.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Barry;

Stop by and we can build you a new plane!

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, I just looked at the project for the first time. Thanks for the post and the website. I have used the bendy board for several projects and it works great. But I have never tried a door from it. I may just have to try that myself. Great looking ET center. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Cainetmaster,

Thank you for checking out my site.

Bendy board works great for doors.

Lee


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, I love the choice of wood veneer even if its as you say " like working with the devil". I just go's to show how much you love your wife to let her pick that satinwood. I noticed you kerf cut the bendy board on the base, was that because it was 3/4" thick. I've never used it and thought it would just bend to the radius. I can't wait to see more, thanks for posting it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Tinnman;

Thank you for the kind words. The 3/4" stuff comes like that, meaning pre-kerfed.

For the life of me I can't remember the name of it. I'm pretty much brain dead at the moment. I just came in from playing in the shop, (11:30), and I've been out there all day.

It's probably somewhere on my website, so I should check there.

If I think of it, I'll p.m. you with the name of it. Neat Flex comes to mind, but I'm not sure.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Believe it or not, it's STILL not done.*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Barry;

I was only half kidding!

There's a lot of materials that lend themselves to a project like that.

But, like you said, time…

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*A little side tracked, again...*

Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.

Kind of boring I think. So, I was thinking, how could I complicate this. I've already rebuilt the top 3 times, due to these brilliant ideas. LOL

I may never actually finish. Anyway, I was thinking some sort of design in them would give it a little extra kick, or maybe a different veneer.

I laid out a few different types of veneers, thinking changing from Ebony might be the answer, but I was afraid introducing another wood might be too much.

So I decided maybe some simple marquetry would kick it up a notch, to quote some guy that cooks a lot. A compass design came to mind, so I got out some plexiglass and made a small template. One problem with a new template is the fact it's clear, so if you lay it down, without making a mental note of it, finding it again can be a b***h. Ask me how I know. Ask me how many times I know. LOL

Then, with some Curly Maple and some Curly Anigre, I cut some 1" wide strips and joined them together. Using this new template, I cut some pieces to shape and laid them out on the Ebony tops.

I think they look pretty good. If I decide to use them, it means redoing the tops one more time.

Let me know what you all think of this idea. Keep in mind, these pieces are loosely laid out on the top, so don't be too critical of the joints, or even being perfectly centered.

Thanks;

Lee













​


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Since the rest of the entertainment cabinet is one color, I think this would add a nice accent to the unit. As long as the rest of the unit is not too busy to clash with this, it'll be beautiful and elegant. But then again, maybe you should just scrap it all and send it to my house so you can start over and do it the way you really want it to look like . . . }~ Only problem is my house isn't quite large enough. I'll need to build another floor and raise the roof and buy my neighbor's lot . . .

It's beautiful. Don't mind me, I'm just drooling. But, you could send your rejects over.

I like the boldness of the ribbon effect and the contrast of the star. I think it works with a solid background of the rest of the cabinetry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Very entertaining Lee. LOL

Your wife must be getting kind of mad. Having to lay on the floor to look at the TV. Did you set it on the dining room table.

I't looks great except one of your diamonds is 1/3 white and 2/3 brown. But I'm sure you wife would have pointed that out and then their would have been 5 tops instead of 4.

is this going to be done by time for the picnic so we'll have a show-n-tell from you.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Lee, It looks great, your doing a great job on it. Hope your wife is liking it too.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi mmh;

Thanks for the input. I like it too, since most of the cabinet is satinwood. (Which I still hate working with). It's the devil, I tell ya. LOL

It doesn't like me either. Whenever I look at it, it splits.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hey Karson;

That one piece you mentioned has a new veneer tape I'm trying out. As you can see, it's brown. You don't have to wet it to put it on, or remove it. I got it from Joe Woodworker.

I hope it works as claimed. Saves a lot of time on assembly, since you don't have to assemble everything with blue tape first, then veneer tape.

I'll let you know how it works out.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan;

Thank you.

She went to Atlantic City with her sister, so she hasn't seen it. Some Valentine for me huh?

I'm slaving away in a hot shop, while she's out having a good time. Figures. Women, can't live with them, pass the beer nuts. LOL

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Did someone mention the devil.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Lee! Nice contrast with the woods. Have you ever bleached wood? I wonder what bleached snakewood would look like as the one of the star woods?

Don't take this wrong because there is nothing wrong with what you have but if you leave it as you have it the compass design appears to be floating on the table and in turn the mind thinks it could float off. Me being a chip carver and using geometric designs like this I have found that when you have a main design like yours a border is needed to make the mind think it isn't going to float off of the table. This can be as simple as small triangles and they don't even have to touch. Just take pieces and lay them around the perimeter to get ideas. If you want any ideas PM me and I'll help you out.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Lee,
I am glad to see I am not alone with never being satisfied with boring. It's better that the project take a year or so to complete and be really cool then done in a weekend and be boring LOL. That's the problem with building our own stuff there doesn't really seem to be a deadline so at least my imagination tends to run a little wild at the cost of completeing the project.
Awesome as usual though! I love your documention of the process!!!

RJ


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy;

I did. You got any ideas on taming the beast? LOL

Lee


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Lee,
Great start, beautiful work.

I was looking at your assembly table with the chart on it. Is that sealed in the table finish and where do I get one of those charts? 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger;

Thanks for the input. I have bleached wood in the past, and it's an interesting idea.

The border idea is a definite, since that will complicate it even more! You know how I feel about complicating things. I'm all for it.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron;

It's not too often I get to build stuff for fun anymore, so I do have a tendency to make changes along the way.

I do have to get this out of the shop though.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


HI Bob;

I'll tell you, but you have to tell me where to get one of those fireman hats.

That is a self healing mat, used mostly for sewing. So any really high class place, like Walmart, or material store, or hobby / craft store will have them. They come in several sizes.

When I stole my wife's iron, I grabbed that too.

Also, it's just laying on the bench.

Lee


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Lee, I like the added design on the top but after you put it on than you may decide you need to change the doors, and while your at it you might just as well add something to the front. Like mmh said, just start over and send it over to my house (Completely finished of course). Seriously I do like the top with the compass and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


You're so creative, Lee. Very nice color contrast and design . How big is this "small entertainment cabinet " ?


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee, I will look at the local fabric store.

Are you talking about a fire helmet or a hat?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Dusty;

Thank you.

It's 62" long and 18" deep x 30" tall. These are approximate, since I've been working on this for so long, I seem to have forgotten!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob42;

Those cool fire helmets.

Lee


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


ha ha ! you seem quite interested in a helmet lee , sumatter the bride gettin a bit cheesed off with your fartin around not gettin this project finished ?? lol i was married before and ill share a little secret with ya . get rid of any cast iron pots and replace them with aluminum , it bounces off pretty good wont even hardly give you a fracture ! lol


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


It looks really nice Lee, perhaps you could go with six points and align them with the six lighter triangles in the ebony…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Verne,

Been there done that. No more dents. LOL

I just always liked those helmets, and they would shade your eyes better than a hard hat!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

I've been looking at that detail too.

I'm still playing around with the design. My wife doesn't want any star at all, but I stood up to her. I told her it's my cabinet until I bring it in the house. I'm not afraid of her.

And if she doesn't like it, she doesn't have to pay me.

Ha!

Lee


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Ha,Ha, you all are tooooo funny, and by the way the table top is very nice!

Robin

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Robin;

I'm glad I am able to amuse people, other than just myself. I laugh at me all the time. (prevents a nervous breakdown, so far anyway).

Thank you for your comment on the top.

I did end up changing it again to a 12 point star, which I believe Dennis suggested, in another post.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

I'm sorry I missed this blog earlier, but I'm sort of glad that I didn't see it when you started it,

because the suspense of waiting for its completion would have been unbearable.

So now I'll have to be like the rest, & wait for its unveiling.

It'll be nice to see the final pattern for the top.

By the way, I really like it, & I think it's going to save your marriage.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee . Any fresh pictures of the latest temporary design features ? I'm trying to imagine how the Great Pyramids would look today if you had been involved in the project : ) LOL Have a great weekend : )


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi Guy's

I hate to tell anyone this, but I had to put the top on hold. I needed to get busy on the dinning room table.

So the cabinet is finished, minus the two end designs, and it is being use. My wife got tired of waiting for it.

I suspect that not finishing it was a mistake, since the veneer for the ends is laid up, and just needs to be glued on.

I'll post the final photos once I finish it.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Lee..I gotta ask you.. how in the world do you get all the business?? I mean c'mon..17 foot tables with chairs to boot?..I need a lesson on how to promote and get business.. LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi RBWooworker;

I'm NOT doing the chairs, no way, no how! I refuse! (unless the price is right). The designer ordered the chairs from Spain.

Most of my work comes from designers, or previous client referrals. Actually, come to think of it, all of work comes that way. I haven't advertised for years.

I have cut back a lot on the work I'm taking. I now work alone, with occasional help when needed. I'm actually considering stopping to take on work from clients. Too much other stuff going on.

I'll just build what I want, or what my wife wants.

If you have a good portfolio, you could take it to high end hardware store, and show them photos. I find a good approach is to show them pictures of a project, and ask what kind of handles they recommend. Almost always, one of their customers will over hear the conversation, and ask to look at the portfolio. This usually leads to them asking for cards, as well as the hardware store asking for some also. I have gotten a lot of work that way.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Lee.. your advise and is like a renewing waters for me..thank you kindly..now..WOW.. it must be nice to be able to work that way..although I have been woodworking for sometime now.. here in California..I just cannot seem to get my business off the ground..I'm basically making stuff and taking it out to try and sell it somehow..California was hit extremely hard by this recession. I love what I do, and the praise and encouragement is always high, but finding clients has always been my achillies heel basically because I'm new to the market.. the maloof Rockers and furniture pieces I make are of the highest quality and the sanding and finish are like glass, but finding people who have the money to pay for them is another story..I know Sam sells his stuff for 38,000 for the Maple Rockers..I didn't think 5,000 to 7,000 for mine was out of line..there has been many days when I think I should just go back to construction just to feed the family and write this deal off as bad timing, but my gut is screaming at me to stay the course..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


Hi RBWoodworking,

Are you sure it's not an ulcer doing the screaming? LOL

I'll send you a pm, on some ideas to increase your business.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *A little side tracked, again...*
> 
> Well, I was out playing on the entertainment cabinet today, doing pretty well at actually getting something done for a change, and then I started looking at the Ebony tops.
> 
> ...


LOL.. well..I don't feel any pain down there.. so I'm assuming it myst be something else.. but you never know..lol


----------

